
Language Server Protocol Support for Sublime Text 3 - kristianp
https://github.com/tomv564/LSP
======
jtokoph
I think Language Servers are my favorite feature from Microsoft in the
development of VSCode. Microsoft has come a long way with open source, not
only with VSCode but improving developer tools across the board.

Similar to textmate grammars being adopted by virtually every new editor,
language servers will help others bootstrap new editor concepts more rapidly
and with a more rich feature set from the start.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I think Microsoft rarely gets credit for plenty. They were the ones who
started AJAX and Mozilla reverse engineered it for example. Now they are going
pretty much all in for WebAssembly with C# with their Blazor project which
lets you either render views on the server as they already are or render them
on the client with a 1 liner type of setting. I have yet to see another major
company building WebAssembly tooling this early on. This is the kind of thing
that puts WebAssembly in the mainstream and readily available though.

~~~
Lio
> They were the ones who started AJAX and Mozilla reverse engineered it for
> example.

I think you have your answer right there. MS added AJAX as a proprietary
feature to make the experience of using Outlook in Explorer richer than in
Mozilla.

At the time they were ignoring standards bodies and trying to lock thr web
down to running in IE on Windows only. Hence them paying Apple to push a
similar (but inferior) version of IE on the Mac.

~~~
mariusmg
" MS added AJAX as a proprietary feature to make the experience of using
Outlook in Explorer richer than in Mozilla."

No, they wanted Outllok Web to be closer in usability to Outlook Desktop. They
had a problem and they solved it. This is how the web standards body works
anyway : somebody does something good/inovative (see ajax, jquery etc etc) and
after a while it gets standardized.

------
xvilka
Waiting when it will be merged in NeoVim [1][2].

[1]
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/pull/6856](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/pull/6856)

[2]
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/5522](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/5522)

~~~
drzaiusx11
I've been happily using the LanguageClient LSP implementation [1] for about a
year.

[1] [https://github.com/autozimu/LanguageClient-
neovim](https://github.com/autozimu/LanguageClient-neovim)

------
kristianp
I haven't tried this yet and I don't know how well it works, but it looks like
a good way to move forward for Sublime Text.

~~~
curiousgal
I personally like the philosophy of making a tool that does one thing and does
it well. I keep getting back to Sublime because of how fast it starts and how
well it handles very large files. Features like this should have a significant
impact on both those advantages.

I'm totally fine with this being just a plug-in and it does indeed offer a
great advantage to the community overall.

------
linkmotif
I’m really excited about language servers. I finally installed ALE in Vim and
it works great. It can use language servers and all kinds of external tools
like linters, but those are a bit slow because they have to spawn a new
process just to perform a check. Looking forward to trying out the Flow
language server sometime.

------
Isn0gud
What would be a reason to use a tool like this in a proper IDE? I mean they
should provide these features already. But I see them support eclipse,
jetbrains, etc.

~~~
asdkhadsj
The line between IDE and "text editor" is fuzzy these days. Mainly I think
many people, such as myself, have an editor of choice. The editing process
itself is what makes the editor their preference, so that's what they build
their experience around. This is why _(imo)_ you get text editors like
sublime, vim, emacs serving such an IDE-centric experience. People don't think
of it like IDE vs not-IDE, it's all an IDE, if you enjoy it you try to add
features you want. Switching to a fully fledged IDE may have better language
experiences, but for many that's the lesser factor.

Hell, Vim has a lot of this stuff, but I switched to Kakoune a long while
back, giving up a ton of my addons/plugins for languages. I can still write
them _(and am working on it)_ , but the point is Kakoune is not nearly as
widely supported on tooling as Vim is. Yet, the editor reigns supreme to me,
and I prefer Kakoune.

